# Meteorologia falha previsões de calor



## *Dave* (12 Ago 2008 às 10:51)

Noticia do DN on-line.

"_A previsão de chuva intermitente até ao fim-de-semana veio relançar a desconfiança sobre as estimativas do Instituto de Meteorologia, que apontavam para um dos Verões mais quentes e secos. Julho e Agosto baixam temperaturas
O ano começou com previsões meteorológicas algo dramáticas, a prometer um dos verões mais quentes e secos dos últimos anos. Ao invés, chuva e temperaturas cerca de um grau abaixo do normal marcaram alguns dias de Julho e ensombram Agosto, que depois de ontem e hoje, volta a ter chuva no fim-de-semana. O que falhou nas previsões?

O meteorologista Costa Alves não hesita em admitir que "as previsões meteorológicas de médio prazo ainda não estão tão evoluídas como gostaríamos". Por isso, sustenta que "talvez devesse ter havido maior prudência na exposição pública de um trabalho de investigação que fez uma previsão sazonal para um prazo mais longo que o habitual".

Em todo o caso, a previsão do Instituto Português de Meteorologia baseou-se no mesmo modelo do centro europeu de previsão de temperatura de médio prazo em que, por exemplo, o Reino Unido se baseou para prever um ano mais frio. Já a meteorologista Ilda Simões, do Instituto de Meteorologia, lembra que aquela previsão, apresentada para Portugal, "tinha apenas uma probabilidade de certeza de 60%". Ilda Simões acrescentou que "quando se fala em médias não é só para um mês e é para o País inteiro, o que é sempre ingrato".

Mas o que se pode, desde já dizer, é que enquanto Junho teve temperaturas elevadas para a época, Julho foi pelo caminho contrário. Mesmo assim, Costa Alves lembra - "porque as pessoas se esquecem" - que no ano passado Julho foi não só mais fresco como mais húmido do que este ano.

"Porque temos presente a tendência do aquecimento global e tivemos quatro anos consecutivos entre 2003 e 2006, muito quentes, somos levados a associar esse fenómeno a uma tendência de aumento linear das temperaturas", explica o meteorologista e professor universitário. "Mas isto não é linear", conclui.

Quanto ao contributo da chuva de Verão para o desagravamento da seca, ambos os especialistas minimizam a relevância. "A seca tem a ver com o que não chove no inverno e não com o verão", diz Ilda Simões. Mas Costa Alves vê vantagens na manutenção de níveis elevados de humidade, que ajudam a prevenir os fogos florestais. Um relatório de Julho do IM dava conta de que 49% do território português ainda se encontrava em situação de seca e outro tanto em situação normal._"​
Fonte: http://dn.sapo.pt/2008/08/12/sociedade/meteorologia_falha_previsoes_calor.html

--------------------------------------------   

Se "as previsões meteorológicas de médio prazo ainda não estão tão evoluídas como gostaríamos", então porque é que as fazem? Isso é "dar um tiro no escuro"?


----------



## stormy (12 Ago 2008 às 11:19)

*Re: "Meteorologia falha previsões de calor"*

So podemos ter certezas ate 6/7dias.
As previsoes sazonais teem uma margem de erro razoavel e não te esqueças q uma borboleta o Japão pode fazer 1 furacao nos states!!!


----------



## Vince (12 Ago 2008 às 11:22)

*Re: "Meteorologia falha previsões de calor"*

Palhaçada. Os media fazem a festa, lançam os foguetes e apanham as canas. Inventam o Verão mais quente dos últimos 25 anos e depois vem reclamar. A parte da chuva então é fabulosa. Há uma chuvita nuns dias e a previsão de Verão seco falha. Fantástico. Julho foi um mês de seco a muito seco segundo o IM, estamos agora no 12º dia de Agosto e ainda falta mais de um mês para o fim do Verão.

Realmente os que aqui defendem que não vale a pena mandar previsões sazonais cá para fora tem razão, a ignorância em Portugal é demasiado chocante, se sai errado e distorcido logo na comunicação social é perder tempo. E se uns dias de chuva estragam a praia aos meninos logo o Verão não pode ser seco de forma alguma.

O IM que se mexa e explique aos senhores o erro que cometeram ao transformarem uma previsão de Verão com 0,5ºC acima da média dos últimos 25 anos no Verão mais quente dos últimos 25 anos. Se o IM não se chateia, parece que não a avaliar pelas pessoas que ouviram para esta notícia, eu também não me vou chatear mais com o assunto, a população que fique na ignorância e o IM mal visto. Eles é que sabem.

Só não percebo é o que anda ali a fazer o Costa Alves no meio, nitidamente não percebeu o erro que os Media fizeram, já da outra vez na SIC não percebeu a armadilha em que caiu pois puseram-no a comentar uma previsão (Verão mais quente dos últimos 25 anos) que na verdade não existia. Problema dele que deveria estar mais bem informado sobre o assunto que comentava em vez de pensar tanto no aquecimento global. Era ele que deveria ter desmontado a coisa pois teve oportunidade para isso, mas pelo contrário, embarcou na onda. Nesse aspecto o Mário tem razão, há para aí muitas pessoas com a cabeça demasiado esquentada pelo aquecimento global e depois esquecem-se de fazer o trabalho de casa e informar convenientemente.


----------



## Agreste (12 Ago 2008 às 11:24)

*Re: "Meteorologia falha previsões de calor"*

Não, não é. Servem sempre para afinar o modelo matemático que serve de base às previsões, particularmente num ano como este, com o efeito «la niña» tão pronunciado e cujas alterações ao padrão sobre um continente tão diverso climaticamente, como europeu, se desconhecem... 

Seria sempre mais fácil acertar nas previsões com um NAO normal e sem peturbações como o «el niño» ou a «la niña». Acertar nas previsões nunca seria notícia... 

Com isto espero que o mês de Setembro vá na onda de estragar por completo o verão e nos traga tempo instável com bastantes trovoadas que é sempre bom para as fotos...


----------



## Paulo H (12 Ago 2008 às 12:08)

Bom , o que é que vos posso dizer?

A Meteorologia tem destas coisas, a estatística tem coisas destas e a mente humana tem um misto de umas coisas com outras.. É o caos na percepção sensorial confundida com as memórias climatológicas e iludida por uma certa histeria social muito potenciada pela comunicação social e por personagens que assinam por baixo sem ler e que todos aceitam confiar. É disto que se trata, Portugal já é um pouco confuso entender, se lhe somarmos climatologia e estatística pior ainda..

Ora vejamos, 

1. Em primeiro lugar, se eu tivesse uma certeza de 60% nunca adiantaria uma previsão sazonal sem adverter previamente da pouca fiabilidade!

2. Se tivesse que explicar a Portugal que a anomalia sazonal para este Verão estaria situada entre 0.0ºC e +0.5ºC, preferiria dizer com toda a certeza que seria um Verão normal, e que provavelmente dada a pouca fiabilidade (60%) a anomalia até poderia ficar em 0.0ºC a -0.5ºC, o que é de igual forma normal!

3. Agora vamos abstrair-nos da meteorologia e vejamos como a estatística nos ilude: Vamos aceitar a previsão sazonal de +0.5ºC de anomalia, por exemplo para o mês de Agosto:

Vou buscar a normal climatológica 1961-90 de Castelo Branco para Agosto e vou-lhe somar a anomalia na temperatura mínima e na máxima a ver no que dá:

Tmín__ : 17.3ºC + 0.5ºC = 17.8ºC
Tméd_  : 24.5ºC + 0.5ºC = 25.0ºC
Tmáx__: 31.7ºC + 0.5ºC = 32.2ºC

Isto para dizer o quê? É para dizer que a estatística e uma anomalia de +0.5ºC de pouco nos serve, pois se for bem distribuída eu passaria aqui um mês de Agosto 0.5ºC mais quente que a média 1960-90, sem passar dos 32.2ºC e sem qualquer noite tropical!! 

A esse hipotético mês de Agosto 0.5ºC mais quente, todos nós, inclusivé eu sem valores nem termometros diriamos que teria sido um mês suave, para alguns seria um mês fresco, com noites bem dormidas.

É preciso refletir bem quando se lançam dados com 60% de confiança e anomalias que são quase insignificantes para nós tanto seja +0.5ºC como -0.5ºC!


Abraço


----------



## *Dave* (12 Ago 2008 às 12:38)

Paulo H disse:


> Bom , o que é que vos posso dizer?
> 
> A Meteorologia tem destas coisas, a estatística tem coisas destas e a mente humana tem um misto de umas coisas com outras.. É o caos na percepção sensorial confundida com as memórias climatológicas e iludida por uma certa histeria social muito potenciada pela comunicação social e por personagens que assinam por baixo sem ler e que todos aceitam confiar. É disto que se trata, Portugal já é um pouco confuso entender, se lhe somarmos climatologia e estatística pior ainda..
> 
> ...



Caro amigo "regional" tenho a dizer que concordo plenamente! 

Abraço


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Ago 2008 às 13:09)

*Dave* disse:


> "Porque temos presente a tendência do aquecimento global e tivemos quatro anos consecutivos entre 2003 e 2006, muito quentes, somos levados a associar esse fenómeno a uma tendência de aumento linear das temperaturas", explica o meteorologista e professor universitário. "Mas isto não é linear", conclui.



Então mas esperem lá, não iamos aquecer até 4021 este senhor está-se a contradizer, pelo meu latim ele está a afirmar que é normal haver "pausas" durante o aquecimento  ai ai vai ser tão dificil mudar as mentalidades, mas os factos já estão a ajudar.

Mas vá lá aplaudo já o que ele disse já deu um passinho


----------



## stormy (12 Ago 2008 às 13:47)

Mário Barros disse:


> Então mas esperem lá, não iamos aquecer até 4021 este senhor está-se a contradizer, pelo meu latim ele está a afirmar que é normal haver "pausas" durante o aquecimento  ai ai vai ser tão dificil mudar as mentalidades, mas os factos já estão a ajudar.
> 
> Mas vá lá aplaudo já o que ele disse já deu um passinho



Molto bene!!!!!
hehe


----------



## miguel (12 Ago 2008 às 14:11)

*Re: "Meteorologia falha previsões de calor"*



Vince disse:


> Palhaçada. Os media fazem a festa, lançam os foguetes e apanham as canas. Inventam o Verão mais quente dos últimos 25 anos e depois vem reclamar. A parte da chuva então é fabulosa. Há uma chuvita nuns dias e a previsão de Verão seco falha. Fantástico. Julho foi um mês de seco a muito seco segundo o IM, estamos agora no 12º dia de Agosto e ainda falta mais de um mês para o fim do Verão.
> 
> Realmente os que aqui defendem que não vale a pena mandar previsões sazonais cá para fora tem razão, a ignorância em Portugal é demasiado chocante, se sai errado e distorcido logo na comunicação social é perder tempo. E se uns dias de chuva estragam a praia aos meninos logo o Verão não pode ser seco de forma alguma.
> 
> ...



Concordo!!Grande Palhaçada!!!

E que eu saiba o extremo Norte não faz o verão Português!!No Centro e muito particularmente Sul o verão está a ser extremamente seco e não tem de fazer recordes de temperatura para ser considerado quente! estamos a falar na Média e até na média este verão tem estado um pouco acima em muitos locais aqui por ex. mas é apenas um exemplo  fazem 3 ou 4 dias de chuviscos é já não é um verão seco quando se fala em seco os jornalistas devem pensar que vamos virar deserto  eu ouvi esta noticia esta manha na rádio e até me deu vontade de rir  e com isto tudo o IM é quem fica mal visto aos olhos da população!!É TRISTE!!!!


----------



## vitamos (12 Ago 2008 às 15:26)

O primeiro parágrafo só de si tem matéria para o IM processar o dito jornal...

De resto tudo dito... lamentável


----------



## rozzo (12 Ago 2008 às 15:48)

Tristeza!

Da primeira parte dos media. Para já foram os média quem distorceu uma notícia em que se falava numa percentagem de possibilidade de temperatura média ligeiramente acima da média. O que todos nós sabemos que não quer dizer que seja um Verão infernal. Mas o público em geral NÃO SABE, apenas assimila MAIS CALOR QUE O NORMAL, e claro não foi disso que se viu, cai-se nos meteorologistas! Mas atenção não censuro o público em geral, censuro os média que deram o fantástico e mentiroso e enganador cenário traçado para um Verão Escaldante.. E lá, são eles quem inventam notícias e depois são os primeiros a lançar pedras a acusar, a dizer mal, a envergonhar o IM. Fantástico!!! Belo jornalismo, a fazer tudo para descredibilizar a nossa entidade pública e nacional de Meteorologia, por mais defeitos que ela tenha, não é admissível!

Eu já não posso este Verão ouvir perguntas e falar sobre o Verão Escaldante que os media fizeram propaganda: "Então pah, tu é que és meteorologista sempre é verdade isto e aquilo? São uns mentirosos não são?" etc etc.. Não há paciência, é isto que os media andam a fomentar constantemente, mas este artigo então é demais! É realmente puro "deita-abaixo"..

Mas atenção, para acabar, depois de defender em parte o IM.. falta.. atacar o IM. Se tem má fama, é também por culpa própria. Não por ter más previsões. Acho-as boas. Não por ter um mau serviço. Acho-o mais que razoável para o orçamento que tem. Sim por não se saber defender e por as mãos constantemente no fogo!
Esta é flagrante, então que tavam à espera quando lançaram a notícia, deviam DESDE LOGO ter-se precavido e explicado como a uma criança de 5 anos o que queria dizer. Não fizeram. Logo de seguida qd os media fizeram alarido e propaganda ao Verão Escaldante, tiveram 2a chance. voltaram a perder a chance de explicar as coisas preto no branco. Política do "deixa andar"..Agora castigo, que a idiotice deste tipo de notícias no final, só tem um resultado.. MÁ FAMA PARA O IM! Agora já imagino que seja tarde para se defender.. 
É sempre esta do "deixa-andar" que dá má fama ao IM, por culpa própria, não é preciso ir mais longe que no dia-a-dia, terem previsões a meu ver geralmente boas, e descritivas na sua página, mas claro, deixarem os media nos telejornais (LOCAL ONDE "APENAS" 90% DAS PESSOAS SE INFORMAM DO TEMPO QUE VAI FAZER AMANHÃ) distorcerem e usarem o palavreado e informação errada que muito bem lhes apetecer.. Como se nada fosse. Cada vez que vejo um jornalista a fazer a previsão meteorológica no noticiário com aquela meia dúzia de símbolos, distorcendo tudo o que vem descrito numa previsão descritiva do IM, só quase me dá um ataque de nervos, especialmente com o próprio IM que estupidamente se deixa levar nesta falta de rigor. E claro, mais má fama, por CASTIGO PRÓPRIO...


----------



## miguel (12 Ago 2008 às 15:56)

rozzo disse:


> Tristeza!
> 
> Da primeira parte dos media. Para já foram os média quem distorceu uma notícia em que se falava numa percentagem de possibilidade de temperatura média ligeiramente acima da média. O que todos nós sabemos que não quer dizer que seja um Verão infernal. Mas o público em geral NÃO SABE, apenas assimila MAIS CALOR QUE O NORMAL, e claro não foi disso que se viu, cai-se nos meteorologistas! Mas atenção não censuro o público em geral, censuro os média que deram o fantástico e mentiroso e enganador cenário traçado para um Verão Escaldante.. E lá, são eles quem inventam notícias e depois são os primeiros a lançar pedras a acusar, a dizer mal, a envergonhar o IM. Fantástico!!! Belo jornalismo, a fazer tudo para descredibilizar a nossa entidade pública e nacional de Meteorologia, por mais defeitos que ela tenha, não é admissível!
> 
> ...



 
 Muito bem dito e esses teus nervos ao ver os jornalistas deturparem as informações aposto que é um sentimento geral aqui pelos membros...Bem até logo vou ali "matar" um jornalista e já volto


----------



## stormy (12 Ago 2008 às 16:54)

Na minha opiniao a tmed no pais tem um desvio ATE AGORA entre -0.5 e 0.5 sendo o desvio entre -0.5 e 0 no litoral oeste e nas regioes a norte do tejo e entre 0 e 0.5 no sul e em alguns locais de tras os montes.

Portanto o verao esta a ser normal em termos da temp mas bastante seco..
Aconselho vivamente ao IM que nao divulgue dados á toa para quem nao precebe nada de meteorologia ( como os media..) !! 
Na minha opiniao as noticias deviam ser publicadas pelo propio IM, por exemplo, numa conferencia ou num jornal de meteorologia.


----------



## Vince (13 Ago 2008 às 00:45)

O IM reagiu como não podia deixar de ser:




> *Tempo de Verão*
> Os meses de Junho e Julho caracterizaram-se por terem sido meses quentes e secos, tendo apresentado conjuntamente um valor médio da temperatura do ar ligeiramente superior aos valores médios do período de referência, nomeadamente nas temperaturas médias máximas observadas.
> 
> Com valores observados ligeiramente superiores aos valores normais, o mês de Junho apresentou uma média da Temperatura Média Máxima do Ar de 26.7º C acima do valor normal de 25.4ºC (71-2000), situação não verificada no mês de Julho que apresentou um valor médio da Temperatura Média Máxima do Ar de 27.7ºC, ligeiramente inferior ao valor normal de 28.7ºC.
> ...


----------



## nimboestrato (13 Ago 2008 às 04:13)

As previsões sazonais têm sempre uma  fiabilidade potencial.
Sabemos da chuva que aí vem no fim de semana,
mas ,imagine-se, já  temos incertezas  do seu alcance e sua intensidade.
Contudo ,ainda  sabemos que para a semana teremos ,ao que tudo indica corrente de Leste e Verão a rodos,mas  já patinámos na previsão da sua duração.
E à medida que avançamos nesta aventura de ir mais além,
vamos verificando que cada dia que passa altera cinco ou seis mais adiante,
e os dados que servem de base para uma previsão hoje, são revistos 
por vezes de forma quase antagónica amanhã.
Porém,insistimos nesta obsessão criada pelos media de que as projecções  de estudos para três meses serão tomados em conta,como se fossem previsões para o dia seguinte.
Depois há ainda a ignorância na interpretação.
E se a tudo isto polvilharmos a especulação teremos o cenário ideal para o disparate a que assistimos no início deste verão ,quando nos foi anunciado que haveria a hipótese de termos o verão mais quente dos últimos 25 anos...
O IM nunca disse nada disso.O Costa Alves idem...
Os Media fazem o resto...


----------



## psm (13 Ago 2008 às 09:04)

rozzo disse:


> Tristeza!
> 
> Da primeira parte dos media. Para já foram os média quem distorceu uma notícia em que se falava numa percentagem de possibilidade de temperatura média ligeiramente acima da média. O que todos nós sabemos que não quer dizer que seja um Verão infernal. Mas o público em geral NÃO SABE, apenas assimila MAIS CALOR QUE O NORMAL, e claro não foi disso que se viu, cai-se nos meteorologistas! Mas atenção não censuro o público em geral, censuro os média que deram o fantástico e mentiroso e enganador cenário traçado para um Verão Escaldante.. E lá, são eles quem inventam notícias e depois são os primeiros a lançar pedras a acusar, a dizer mal, a envergonhar o IM. Fantástico!!! Belo jornalismo, a fazer tudo para descredibilizar a nossa entidade pública e nacional de Meteorologia, por mais defeitos que ela tenha, não é admissível!
> 
> ...






Assino por baixo
Tanto a nivel estatal no jornal da noite 20 segundos de previsões meteorológicas tal como no privado e tudo deturpado!!


Muitas das vezes ignorancia cientifica dos jornalistas.Vou dar um exemplo de ontem.
Jornalistas foram ver um "CACTO" e  falam com os residentes, perguntam como é que o cacto subiu a tanta altura, as pessoas comentam que é um fenomono igual ao do entroncamento, e já está perto do 2º andar,e que estão admirados com tamanha altura e em tão pouco tempo,e que crescia um palmo de mão por noite. Conclusão  da noticia,a planta em questão não era mais que uma PITEIRA, que estava a florescer ao fim dos 10 a 14 anos em latencia, e que depois de florescer irá morrer.

Cacto tem folhas como espinhos.
Piteira tem folhas normais compridas.
Esta noticia foi divulgada no jornal da TVI da 20.00 horas.


----------



## Agreste (13 Ago 2008 às 09:34)

PSM, faz como eu... desliga a TVI. Já não tem o futebol, não serve pra nada! 

Ainda assim o canal do estado consegue deixar os meteorologistas falarem nas notícias da manhã, apesar das perguntas do pivot de serviço serem sempre banais. Se está frio pergunta quando vai fazer calor, se está calor pergunta quando vai fazer frio. Enfim já estivemos pior.


----------



## psm (13 Ago 2008 às 18:44)

O IM divulgou o comunicado que está on line no seu site, e enviou o mesmo comunicado para as redações das respectivas televisões,e só uma é que deu como noticia e com pouco destaque, essa foi a RTP, o resto do panorama é um deserto,como lhes convém.


----------

